# frustrated musky fisherman.....



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

New to musky fishing last year... yet to catch one....
Have had many follows with bucktails and suicks....
any suggestions.... fished 6 times last year and nothing!
casted and trolled.....


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

teamducker said:


> New to musky fishing last year... yet to catch one....
> Have had many follows with bucktails and suicks....
> any suggestions.... fished 6 times last year and nothing!
> casted and trolled.....


Are you figure 8'ng at the end of your retrieve?? 
You can also figure 8 with the suik, just pull the bait with a jerking action..

Otherwise mark those fish and come back to them later.. Wait for a change in weather (wind direction) or go back after dark.. They'll get hot sooner or later..


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Have to agree with Madison if you cannot get them to bite after a figure 8 there isnt much you can do, sometimes it seems like they are not that interested, but Musky are territorial, they will patrol the same area's for quite some time before moving on, come back the next day or two and you can try your luck again.


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

What lake you fishing?? Almost every lake is different and maybe I can help you out!!


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

Mille lacs, alexander, leech.....

Ya have been figure 8ing thanks for the tips though


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ive fished Alex for 27 years and it can be tuf during the day!! Try after dark and slow your lures down a lot. Red, Pink, Orange have been my favorite colors!!

Mille Lacs fish can be very smart or very stupid!! In couple weeks the fish will start moving there a little better.

One thing to get strikes is do something different then everyone else. For example if your reeling in a Double Cowgirl try to go faster then slow it down, or even pump your rod. A lot of times when a fish is following they want it but they need to lure to do something different for them to strike it(thats why on the 8 they will smoke it.)

If your using jerkbaits or glide baits and the fish are just following it try to pause the lure for a few seconds. Often that pause the fish will stop and look at it but when you twitch it thats when they hit it.

If you use bulldogs do the same pause, its deadly!!!

Hope that helps a little!!


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks for the great feedback on that brian!
I will definatley be trying those tips!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Have a spare rod ready to go for boils and missed strikes.

I usually have a black bucktail ready to go. 
Works more often than not.

Good luck


----------



## CHOAD T (Jun 26, 2009)

The night bite will be a better bet on high preasure lakes like the ones you fish. Iam also a firm believer in fishing the moon rise and moon set.You should also try top water and some of the soft body gluiders such as the tebo lures gogo shad.
Good luck
CHOAD T


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Some good suggestions here although I must say, 6 days for a musky new timer without a fish isn't uncommon at all. I know more the a couple guys who spent a year or two trying to get that first one.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The first year I fished for muskies I never caught a thing. The "year" was probably only about 5 weekends, but still, it was a good chunk of time I put in. We have a good buddy we fish with all the time who hasn't caught a musky the last 3 seasons!! Even I would start to question musky fishing after that long...but he keeps plugging away.

**Hint to our good buddy, Jesse: If your fishing partners have caught 50% of their musky on the same lure, including both their biggest, perhpas you should use that lure too!!!!! :lol:


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

and what lure is this? :wink:


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Double cowgirls are catching fish after dark in this part of the world!! But when don't they??


----------

